# Nooooo... Confirmed, Sweetie Cake isn't coming to the UK!



## cutandrun (Apr 5, 2006)

Sorry to be the bringer of bad news, though I think you guys knew already, but the live chat I had just confirmed it. Funny thing though, the person I was chatting to was called Stacey, and I'm called Stacey, I wanted to laugh, might not be that funny to you guys, but my name isn't that common! (except in the US, maybe). Haha ok sorry here's the transcript:

info: One of our Artists will be with you shortly.  At the end of this chat session, you may request to have a transcript of your chat sent to you via email by completing our Exit Survey.

info: Hello.  Thank you for your interest in MAC Cosmetics. My name is 
Stacey.  How may I assist you?

Stacey: Hi, I have a question about the dejarose collection, do you know when it is coming out in the UK?

Stacey: Hi Stacey.  Let me check for you.

Stacey: Stacey, I don't have an exact date for the launch in the UK.  It just says April.  I think the launch was pushed back a little, so it might not happen until May.

Stacey: That's so long away! 

Stacey: I heard that the Sweetie Cake collection isn't going to be available to us in the UK? How come?

Stacey: I know it is disappointing.  I'm not certain of why that decision was made.

Stacey: Do you know about the other countries? I study in the UK but I go back to my home country, Singapore, for holidays, will Sweetie Cake be released there?

Stacey: No.  It will be available in North Amercia, France, Germany, Switzerland, Asia, Australia and Italy.

Stacey: What about dejarose? Do you know when it will be released in Singapore? Haha sorry I know I'm asking a lot of questions!

Stacey: Dejarose will be released in Singapore at the same time it is launched in the UK

Stacey: Ok, cool! Thanks so much!

Stacey: You're welcome!

Stacey: Thank you for visiting MAC Cosmetics Online.

Stacey: Ok, I can't think of any more questions, so I guess that's it!

Stacey: Thanks so much, bye! 


Haha it really looks like I could be talking to myself! But anyway, at least dejarose isn't coming too late, but no Sweetie Cake at all? That really sucks. One thing though, Singapore is in Asia, so what's she talking about when she says Sweetie Cake won't be released there?? Strange... Oh well, at least it's being released in some of Europe, so we can get cps there instead of the US 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




I guess it's less strain on my bank account too, anyway, posted that just to confirm things, don't know about you, but I feel kinda disappointed...


----------



## as_cute_as_pie (Apr 6, 2006)

ahh shame not really bothered though lol

stacy isnt that common a know loads of people (nt personally) who are lol


----------



## Patricia (Apr 7, 2006)

North Amercia, France, Germany, Switzerland, Asia, Australia and Italy????


WHY NOT SPAIN


----------



## llucidity (Apr 8, 2006)

Well I emailed MAC and was told Sweetie Cake is scheduled for launch in Asia Pacific region come September/October. I suppose that includes Singapore since the MA who replied is Celestine S from Singapore


----------



## reh (Apr 8, 2006)

GERMANY! 
yay! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




if shipping from germany wouldnt be that frikkin` expensive I`d make CPs. :/


----------



## user2 (Apr 17, 2006)

I'd do CPs as well!


----------



## user79 (Apr 17, 2006)

You're not missing much, the collection is pretty mediocre, imo.


----------



## Sanne (Apr 17, 2006)

it's not coming out in the netherlands as well!!!

VV are you sure it's comiong to germany???


----------



## dollbabybex (Apr 17, 2006)

aw im devastated i sOoOo wanted the softsparkle pencils and petit gloss 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




btw i personally know quite a few staceys... and its my best friends name


----------



## Sarah (Apr 17, 2006)

Its was confirmed quite a while ago the UK wouldn't be getting it, was no surprise we miss out on loads.


----------



## user2 (Apr 17, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sanne* 
_it's not coming out in the netherlands as well!!!

VV are you sure it's comiong to germany???_

 
About as sure that I have a MAC addiction!


----------



## misslilith (Apr 18, 2006)

Well, shipping to the UK isn`t that expensive (it costs less than from the UK to Germany).
A Lipglass would probably fit in a small letter for 1,90€ (without insurance).


----------

